# Favorite Songs (with Links!)



## Kit H. Ruppell (Mar 26, 2010)

What are some of your favorite songs of all time? Here are 10 that come to mind for me, in chronological order:
Genesis: Watcher of the Skies (1972)
Yes: The Revealing Science of God (1974) [Pt1 Pt2]
Tangerine Dream: Exit (1981)
Vangelis: Theme from "Blade Runner" (1982)
Def Leppard: Photograph (1983)
Van Halen: Why Can't This Be Love (1986)
Rush: Mission (1987)
Pink Floyd: One Slip (1987)
Ozric Tentacles: Half Light in Thillai (1993)
Niyaz: Ghazal (2005)


...yes I know I listen to some fucked-up music...


----------



## LordRR (Mar 26, 2010)

The Court of the Crimson King


----------

